# Man dies in tree accident ....



## smirk (Jul 21, 2020)

Man killed by tree he was removing in Holland


A 40-year-old Pullman man was killed while cutting down a tree Monday, July 20. The man was cutting down a tree...



www.hollandsentinel.com


----------



## Kev j (Aug 2, 2020)

Any pics of a pm480 so I can se brake latch


----------

